# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  πρόβλημα  με θυροτηλεφωνο δεν χτυπάει

## stknightmare

Γεια σας έχω ένα θυροτηλέφωνο και δουλεύουν τα πάντα (ακούς από κάτω,μιλάς και ανοίγεις πόρτα) εκτός του ότι δεν χτυπάει στο διαμέρισμα. Επίσης ακούω ένα σφύριγμα από το ηχείο σαν παράσιτα.


ctc 902 galaxy είναι το μοντέλο

διαβάζω από το manual ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει βομβητή (δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό).

πάνω στο ηχειάκι του βλέπω ένα 45 και 0.5w 

μπορώ να βρω ανταλλακτικό? έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει? 

το κουδούνι λειτουργούσε κανονικά.

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν από αυτό το μεγαφωνάκι ακούς αυτόν που σου μιλάει από την πόρτα είναι δυνατόν να φταίει το μεγαφωνάκι;
Τί παράσιτα ακούς; Μήπως τον ήχο του δρόμου;

----------


## stknightmare

δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει το μεγάφωνο, λογικά ο ήχος έρχεται από το ηχείο από κάπου. επικοινωνία υπάρχει πάνω κάτω μόνο το buzzer δεν χτυπάει.

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει ξεχωριστό buzzer ή όχι;

----------


## stknightmare

όχι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στο ακουστικό έχει μόνο ένα ηχείο και ένα μικρόφωνο.

----------


## misterno

Στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο το μεγαφωνάκι παίζει και τον ρόλο του βομβητή.

----------


## stknightmare

ναι αλλά κάνει ένα απλό μεγαφωνάκι για αυτή την χρήση?

----------


## misterno

> ναι αλλά κάνει ένα απλό μεγαφωνάκι για αυτή την χρήση?


Κάνε λίγο υπομονή. Σε λίγο θα έχω το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας και θα το βάλω να δεις συνολικά την συνδεσμολογία του.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν όντως χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο μεγαφωνάκι για την ειδοποίηση και για την ακρόαση τότε ο ήχος κλήσης θα είναι μελωδικός και όχι "μπζζζζζζζ". Οπότε αφού εσύ σε ηρεμία ακούς παράσιτα (μάλλον τον ήχο από τον δρόμο) δες τον διακόπτη hook (αυτόν που πατάει το ακουστικό όταν το ακουμπάς στη βάση) αν πατιέται καλά ή έχει σπάσει /  φύγει κάτι με αποτέλεσμα να μην πατιέται ο διακόπτης και συνεπώς το μεγαφωνάκι να είναι πάντα σε χρήση ακρόασης συνομιλίας (σαν να έχεις συνέχεια σηκωμένο το ακουστικό δηλαδή).

----------


## misterno

*Το μοντέλο γράφει CTC 920 ή CTC 902;*

Το διάγραμμα συνδέσεων για το 902 θα το βρεις ΕΔΩ2016-03-21_143123.jpg

----------


## stknightmare

αν βάλω ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο κόκκινο καλώδιο (κόκκινο είδα ήταν κάτω στη μπουτονιέρα) την ώρα που το πατάει κάποιος από κάτω, περνάει ρεύμα? πρέπει να ανάψει?

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## stknightmare

ctc 902 em1 galaxy έχεις δίκιο

----------


## misterno

Ψάχνοντας λίγο βρήκα αυτό το site με τα διαγράμματα συνδέσεων
http://www.manolas.gr/entypa/ctc/ctc...cal_manual.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

> αν βάλω ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο κόκκινο καλώδιο (κόκκινο είδα ήταν κάτω στη μπουτονιέρα) την ώρα που το πατάει κάποιος από κάτω, περνάει ρεύμα? πρέπει να ανάψει?
> 
> ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Εννοείται βέβαια πως και *ΟΧΙ!* Στην εγκατάσταση του θυροτηλεφώνου έχεις *χαμηλές τάσεις!*
Το μοντέλο που δείχνεις έχει νομίζω ξεχωριστό μεγαφωνάκι στην επίτοιχη βάση για την ειδοποίηση και δεν χρησιμοποιεί για τον σκοπό αυτόν το μεγαφωνάκι (ακουστικό) του χειροτηλεφώνου.

----------


## stknightmare

2016-03-20 11.48.51.jpg2016-03-20 12.02.12.jpg2016-03-20 11.49.03.jpg2016-03-20 11.52.30.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Εδω που δειχνεις δεν εχει τιποτα για να χαλασει..Μαλλον το προβλημα σου ειναι στην μπουτονιερα.
Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει χαλασει το μπουτον και να μην δινει εντολη,ανοιξε την μπουτονιερα και βαλε φωτο.

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλιστα, δεν έχει δεύτερο μεγαφωνάκι. Αν κρατήσεις με το χέρι πατημένο το διακόπτη που φαίνεται στις φωτο σταματάει ο θόρυβος που άκουγες και χτυπάει το θυροτηλέφωνο αν πατήσει κάποιος το μπουτόν κάτω στην πόρτα; Δες και αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος.

----------


## stknightmare

Guys ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές ήρθε ο ηλεκτρολόγος και ανέβασε την τάση της μπουτονιέρας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Guys ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές ήρθε ο ηλεκτρολόγος και ανέβασε την τάση της μπουτονιέρας.


Ορίστε;  :Confused1:

----------


## stknightmare

Βασικά έχει σπάσει κάτω το πάνελ με τα κουμπιά όλης της πολυκατοικίας και δεν πατάει καλά+ μου είπε ότι ρύθμισε λίγο το ποτενσιόμετρο από κάτω.

----------


## FILMAN

Τα ποτενσιόμετρα κανονίζουν τις στάθμες του ήχου και όχι τις τάσεις τροφοδοσίας, επίσης εσύ είπες ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν χτυπάει και όχι ότι δεν ακούγονται οι συνομιλητές!

----------


## stknightmare

Όντως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ότι δεν χτυπάει. οι συνομιλητές μια χαρά ακούγονται. 
χμμμμ μπορεί να μου είπε κάτι άλλο και να μπερδεύτηκα.

----------

